# Shappell DX3000



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Just upgraded to this shanty and was wondering if anybody has used the shappell ski system ? Last year I pulled a shappell 2000 w large jet sled and anything over 4 inches of snow was brutal. I thought about making raised EMT skis for the sled then strapping the shanty on top ? Any transport ideas welcome.

Thanks, Lovin Life


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

EMT runners are not good for deep snow cause they are too narrow to ride on top and you end up plowing thru the snow with them. Doesn't sound like too much with only the width of two runners but any distance and it becomes pretty tiring. Look thru this: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=135011 I know there's some other past discussions too. One thing with skis, keep them waxed. Liquid spray pledge or similar will work.


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

I have that shanty and what I did was get an old pair of down hill skis and then I used 1 inch aluminum tubing that I got from an old boat boarding ladder and I had a buddy weld a frame up that raised the whole shanty up 6 inches or so from the ground. I used two of the plastic steps that were on the boat ladder and cut them off so that I could bolt them to the skis for the aluminum to slip into. I used a half round 4 in 1 file to file all the joints before they were welded to get a good tight fit and it worked out fine.

The aluminum walkers you see at goodwill stores etc can also be used but you would probably need 2 for enough pieces.

I have also used 3/4 inch pvc pipe the same way but pieces of it do break every so often from being hit when cold. If you want some pictures check iceshanty.com and use the search and I'm sure you can find some.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Can anyone tell me what EMT skis are? I'm getting ready to take a set of snow skis to make pulling my Clam 5600 with snow sled and all the things I take out on the ice a good bit easier...at least that's what I thought. My son is too small to either pull the shack or the sled with everything loaded in it. I thought if I had a sled made with the skis, I'd be able to pull both on top of each other myself over the snow. Now I hear things like " it'll dig in and you end up plowing snow" which is what happens with the big Clam...to some extent anyhow. Thanks for the input...I need it!!


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

snake69 said:


> Can anyone tell me what EMT skis are?


Metal electrical conduit bent into long "U"-shaped runners.


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

For me in deep soft snow yes they will plow even with ski's under a shack. Where the ski's really help is on the packed snow or on ice. I've found that under deep soft snow the best bet is find someone a lot younger and stronger to go along and pull everything.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

davef said:


> For me in deep soft snow yes they will plow even with ski's under a shack.


That why I went to three skis.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Go to the shappell website and get a pair of skis that they make just for the shanty you have. I have a set for my 2000 that works great. Takes a little time to put them on but well worth it.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Chaunc,

on the Shappell skis, aprox. how much weight do you pull out. I have the large Jet Sled with Mr Buddy, Vex, Aqua View,batteries along with just a couple poles and tackel and the DX3000. Just wondering if they are light duty skis ?

Thanks, Lovin


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I take a lot with me too. Even my electric auger that weighs 27 pounds. Vex in a bucket, lantern/heater, rod bag with tackle included, small coleman cooler with lunch, and a thermos of coffee. I've only used mine a few times. Easier to use my trap pro to carry all that stuff out. Just a little heavier than the shappell. But the skis held up with no problem on the shappell. Just took so long tieing everything on it, compared to just dumping the stuff in the sled.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Well........i'm going to give them a try. My idea was to put the jet sled on top of the shappell and put everything in the sled. If it does'nt hold the weight i'll just learn to pack lighter. Hummmm, idea. I know the ski mounts go into the ribs of the floor, so im wondering if maybe 3 skis wouldnt be the ticket ? You have em, what do you think.

Thanks, Lovin


----------

